# Does this look like lip fold pyoderma



## Witzkr (Oct 9, 2015)

Greetings all, this is my almost 3 yr old GSD Frank. His lips seem to be super loose and droopy along with being pink. They do not seem to irritate him or bother him at all so I am not quite sure if something is wrong or not. If anyone has seen something like this please let me know!


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

Since all the pictures are of the right side of the face I'm guessing it is just that side right? This is informative if that is what it is.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/231498-drooping-lip.html


----------



## Witzkr (Oct 9, 2015)

My apologies, this is on both sides of his face. Both lips are really loose/droopy looking. Again, it doesn't seem to irritate or bother him at all though.


----------



## Witzkr (Oct 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your dog has what is called loose flews. All dogs have them, some more, some less. Some GSDs have very prominent flews, like yours. It is just extra skin at the jowls. Normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## kjennife (Jul 31, 2020)

.


----------

